# Machine Head-Unto The Locust



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its out on Spotify and I can't stop listening to it,I think its superb:thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.myfavouritemagazines.co...._source=mheditorialad&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0/


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Locust - awesome tune :thumb: also have it on Spotify atm.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have it on pre-order sill will be getting the CD on the day it's released. I've heard it's amazing though so can not wait for that! 

New Five Finger Death Punch album is out the week before as well.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a superb album Alex.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Locust - awesome tune :thumb: also have it on Spotify atm.


I think thats my favorite song on the album:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got my copy through on Monday (surprisingly from Play.com)

Very very good album although not instantly catchy. Definitely the most technical album they've ever done though and let's face it 'Through the Ashes of Empires' and 'The Blackening' weren't exactly simple albums! 

I'm still listening through it though as it's definitely an albums to concentrate on not just sit and blast through with instant 'hits' on it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

the album is awesome - not a patch on The Blackening imo but still fantastic.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to admit it's a harder album to get into than The Blackening, although their cover of Priest's 'The Sentinel' on the special edition is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It does take a little while to get into it.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> I have to admit it's a harder album to get into than The Blackening, although their cover of Priest's 'The Sentinel' on the special edition is fantastic!!!!


Good album and have to agree with you on the Priest cover :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Just listened to this for the first time today....Immense! 

Go and do yourself a favour, if you like your metal fast, loud and heavy, this is the album of the year.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit at first I didn't feel the love for this album but the more I've listened to it the more I've liked it. Some real epic tracks, I'd happily say Machine Head are at the peak of their careers.


----------

